# got a NEW baby !!!!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, not the baby your probably thinking ...










2007 dodge ram 4x4


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! That is veeeeery niiiiiice!!! [attachment=19993:attachment]

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Men and their cars - TRUE LOVE !!!!! Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a MANLY vehicle









Congratulations.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, Nice







good color choice too


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay Joe!!!! I am a big fan of the Dodge Ram, very nice truck!!!!!!! 

*Congratulations!!!! *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice truck! I could sure use one of those will all the snow we've had lately! Have fun with it!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, that's a sharp truck!




Joy


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

*SWEEEEEEEET!

Dude that truck is SICK!*

That is my best "man" impersonation









Truck totally rocks, congrats!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice truck - I love the color.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... what a beautiful baby! congratulations on your new addition, joe.

what did you name her?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations Joe.







I am happy for you.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wooo pretty!!!! Err.. I mean manly!!! 

It reminds me of an old blonde joke--

A blonde calls 911--

911 operator- "911 what is your emergency?"
blonde- "my house is on fire- hurry!"
911 op- "what is your address ma'am?"
blonde-- "i don't know the address! hurry!"
911 op- "How are the firemen supposed to get there?"
blonde- "duh, in the big red truck"

















Congratulations on the "duh, big red truck"!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe.. gotta admit you had me there with the "new-baby" LOL 

I know it is very exciting for you ..congratulations and ENJOY!
(Ok just gotta ask... does your wife get something of equal or greater value? LOL ) I personally think that should be a 'given' rule !


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Joe Congratulations!! That is my boyfriend's dream car! LOL, i keep telling him, "maybe when we move"! (and if!!! LOL)


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

*envious* I want one!







Ok my moment is ova! Its nice as H-E Double Hockey Sticks!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH for you Joe!











Hope you have thousands of safe miles in your new truck, love the color.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Very nice Joe


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congrats! So when do the fluff butts get to go for a ride?


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Lol! Fooled me for a sec. But nice car!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby, Joe! LOL!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice Joe!!!!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe that is a gorgeous truck, we have been looking at the new Dodge Ram's but they have a pretty hefty price tag on them. I just have to ask....does it have a hemi???? Just love those commercials...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I just have to ask....does it have a hemi???? Just love those commercials...[/B]


hahaha, Kim loves the Hemi commercials, she says she wants a Hemi someday, and yes, it has the hemi ...










thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My hubby says he's in love with it.









And it's the right color.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool truck Joe! You still have to wash and brush and "pick up" after it!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> ok, not the baby your probably thinking ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love a man with a hemi who knows how to use it....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For a moment, you got me. What was I thinking ! Congratulations !


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!







My brother has one and loves it!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha i was thinking "oooh joe got himself some POWER TOOLS!!!!" close 'nuff LOL






















good choice. me luvs big trucks.

ann marie and the "are you building the dogs a ramp to get up in it with you?" buttercup, always the practical thinker


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i want one of those!! but in that dark charcoal grey color!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!














I really should post pictures of my new car (I just got it this week) -- a 2007 Toyota RAV4!! I love it!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I concurr w/ everyone else. We have a HEMI Dodge Ram too!! Not a 4x4 but we wish we could've gone the extra mile and got the Cummins Diesel 4x4

Here's our baby: We fight over who gets to drive it

















GREAT truck! Dodge Trucks are awesome!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

NICE, Joe!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

NICE TRUCK







- love the color!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Awww congratulations Joe, she's precious


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sharp truck!







Great color!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

NICE!!! Contrats!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool truck. Now you can haul around tons of puppies.....


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

I love the color. Congratulations. Very nice.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice wheels. Although I like it in the customized photo with the topknots.
Aimee


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*very nice, very manly!! Love the color!!*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congats Joe! We love Dodge RAM's, but our has to be Diesel. Here's what our '07 looks like after Doug put lots of after-market goodies on. What you can't see is the AirLift system, the exhaust brake and lots of gauges.

[attachment=20041:attachment] 

Here is why we need towing set up...

[attachment=20042:attachment] 

Here's the previous Dodge we sold. It was a '97 with lots of upgrades and power enhancements.

[attachment=20043:attachment]


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice truck Joe, very sexy !!

Now you and Kim need to join the RV club, get ya a nice 5th wheel camper !


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> Congats Joe! We love Dodge RAM's, but our has to be Diesel. Here's what our '07 looks like after Doug put lots of after-market goodies on. What you can't see is the AirLift system, the exhaust brake and lots of gauges.
> 
> [attachment=20041:attachment][/B]


Dee, that's what my husband is wishing he had splurged for -- NIIIICE!

Gotta love Dodge Trucks. That was our first "American" brand and we love it!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

NO WAY!!! I love it. Was looking at those myself. Great choice, Joe!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW nice Joe! My dad has one just like that but in black!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Lucky you!! It's beautiful.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it







We have one also it's a blue dodge ram 4x4 w/ Hemi and I drive it a lot







I can't believe how comfy it is for a truck







I know ...it's a Hemi who cares if it's comfy







I do ...hehehehe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Joe, what a beauty






















I also think Kim should get something to equal your new baby, it's only fair ya know


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I also think Kim should get something to equal your new baby, it's only fair ya know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please do not encourage her, she has already brought it to my attention that you girls thinks she should get something out of this







she got a new car 2 years ago and I didnt get one , i think its equalled out







maybe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345696
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no, was Kim's new car equal in price?????????
I guess you are going to have to fight over who gets the Dodge and who gets the two year old car for the day occasionally








huh Joe, huh!!!!!!!!!!















Perhaps it could be like that ad where the hubby and wife try to get up first to race to the new vehicle in the morning


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say Congrats Joe! It is beautiful!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*<span style="color:#33cc00">Boys and their toys !!







But seriously congrats, it is nice to get a new car/truck</span>*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I also think Kim should get something to equal your new baby, it's only fair ya know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just so noone thinks Kim is being treated unfairly, here is a pic of her car, yes its 2 years old but still looks brand new, i think as long as it looks new it fair


----------

